# I don't know about you, but......



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

that's just good sense right there, I tell ya. S-M-R-T!!!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Are those overhead lines Hendrix by any chance?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

That is like when the PO was giving a class on gun safety and shot himself in the foot

Ken.. you MUST have that UTUBE tape in your "bloopers" collection :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Ken.. you MUST have that UTUBE tape in your "bloopers" collection :thumbsup:


"Tape"? :blink:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Are those overhead lines Hendrix by any chance?


 
What in Hendrix?

I never did HV line work


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> That is like when the PO was giving a class on gun safety and shot himself in the foot
> 
> Ken.. you MUST have that UTUBE tape in your "bloopers" collection :thumbsup:


No, he was a DEA agent, and he shoots himself in the hip.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> What in Hendrix?
> 
> I never did HV line work


It's HV wire coated with a heavy covering. I'm not sure what the material is but I've seen scraps of the insulation on the ground where some linemen were doing an HV tap and it is _tough._ The linemen sometimes call it "tree wire" since if a tree branch falls on it, it won't short out and blow the cutouts.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> What in Hendrix?
> 
> I never did HV line work


 
Naaa. We're cheap 'round these parts. We use aluminium.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hendrix wire


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> It's HV wire coated with a heavy covering. I'm not sure what the material is but I've seen scraps of the insulation on the ground where some linemen were doing an HV tap and it is _tough._ The linemen sometimes call it "tree wire" since if a tree branch falls on it, it won't short out and blow the cutouts.


 
OK... I have seen that stuff..never knew the name.... learn something new everyday :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> .... learn something new everyday :thumbsup:


 
And from Peter D no less.


Be afraid. Be very afraid!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> OK... I have seen that stuff..never knew the name.... learn something new everyday :thumbsup:


Also, the use of Hendrix allows the wires to be spaced much closer, thus eliminating the need for crossarms, insulators, etc.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> "Tape"? :blink:


It's a habit hard to break 

It is left over from when VCR's first came on the market ($1500.00) and buying "tapes"


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> It's a habit hard to break
> 
> It is left over from when VCR's first came on the market ($1500.00) and buying "tapes"


Yeah, I know. I'm old enough to remember VCR's too, and I'm not that old. :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> And from Peter D no less.
> 
> 
> Be afraid. Be very afraid!



Wow Ken, you've been on a roll lately.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Wow Ken, you've been on a roll lately.


 
Is there a breakfast sandwich barb hidden there someplace?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Wow Ken, you've been on a roll lately.


 
4 - 0 now?


----------

